# Whey Protein Decomposition



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

1) Can I add this powder towards baking goods or will it react negatively in digestion?
2) Will adding certain foods to powder mixture denature it in some way?


----------



## sup3rman27 (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Yes. I've heard of people adding them to their cupcake and pancake and waffle batter and whatnot. Depending on what you mix it with, your fart might stink more or than usual.
2. None that I know of.


----------

